# 'Associate' Threads



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I've had it with virtually the entire front page of this subforum being taken up by countless, inane 'associate' threads.

I'd like to see this section reserved for people to share travel photos, experiences and advice. Making a few glib comments about countries you probably haven't been to does not constitute this.

As unpopular as it will make me, I'm now going to lock them all... Please do not create any more


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> I've had it with virtually the entire front page of this subforum being taken up by countless, inane 'associate' threads.
> 
> I'd like to see this section reserved for people to share travel photos, experiences and advice. Making a few glib comments about countries you probably haven't been to does not constitute this.
> 
> As unpopular as it will make me, I'm now going to lock them all... Please do not create any more


Thank you, glad you did it!!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the support


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

No problem!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Those threads were actually interesting you know! They gave an insight on how the different opinions people have on some countries can depend on their own!

And since almost nobody uses this section as a "travel experience" forum, they didn't hurt much.

Off course, one does not exclude the other


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> I've had it with virtually the entire front page of this subforum being taken up by countless, inane 'associate' threads.
> 
> I'd like to see this section reserved for people to share travel photos, experiences and advice. Making a few glib comments about countries you probably haven't been to does not constitute this.
> 
> As unpopular as it will make me, I'm now going to lock them all... Please do not create any more


Oh thank god! :master:

BTW you spelled "insane" wrong.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Effer said:


> Oh thank god! :master:
> 
> BTW you spelled "insane" wrong.


I know, because I was spelling 'inane' 

Definition: Inane


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

virtual said:


> Those threads were actually interesting you know! They gave an insight on how the different opinions people have on some countries can depend on their own!
> 
> And since almost nobody uses this section as a "travel experience" forum, they didn't hurt much.
> 
> Off course, one does not exclude the other


No, some of us do use it as a 'Travel experience' forum, but the threads we spend hours creating get buried in amongst tons of dross


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

hno:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

:yes: :wave:


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

good job tubeman

those were really annoying and pointless threads


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Effer said:


> Oh thank god! :master:
> 
> BTW you spelled "insane" wrong.


 hno:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

:master: :applause:

Thank You!!!!


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> hno:


agree...the one (E.) who posts the most useless comments of the forum is happy about closing all "associate" threads...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> :yes: :wave:


 :rant:


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

Tubeman closed the "associate threads" so we're forced to look at his Sri Lanka and Maldives threads
:jk:


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

^^I agree...
:tongue:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:yes:

an eye for an eye


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

1 was fun, 2 was fine, even 5 was ok but when the whole of page 1 is just 25 'associate' threads, enough is enough imo, well done Tubey :yes:


----------

